# Holiday in one week!



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

I go on a lad's holiday in 1 week and need to get looking as good as I can before it haha.

I've been lean bulking and was starting to get somewhere, gaining muscle while keeping the six pack in decent nick, then I got a strange wrist injury. Even though it's only been a week and a half, the difference in my physique is doing my head in! I didn't want to lose the muscle I built so I only cut my cals down a little while unable to train but my abs are much worse than they were! :confused1: Was pretty happy with my body but now feel bloated and sh!t.

Been working abs in the house but it's not seeming to work so hitting the gym for the rest of the week. Any tips for diet and training to look as good as possible for next week? (still can't lift)

I know this is daft and not the end of the world as i'm not going to look great when by the end of the holiday anyway but it would really help my confidence so any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Honestly I would just keep my diet in check with cardio etc and not worry about it too much and just enjoy myself


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You've left it alittle late mate!!

I would just enjoy the hol and consentrate on the physique when you get back. After all you're going on holiday so i'm pretty sure you will be parting hard lol


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

yeah I know mate, but I was expecting to be back training after a couple of days :/ Probably just best to hit my abs hard and hike the cardio to every day and worry about bulking when I'm back.

To be honest, I'll probably still look like a greek god next to my slobby mates but it just p!sses me off I've gone back the way!


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hit abs every other day mate, lots of protein, lose the carbs to drop some water and get lots of cardio in!

You'll look good for a day, maybe 2


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

oj0 said:


> Hit abs every other day mate, lots of protein, lose the carbs to drop some water and get lots of cardio in!
> 
> You'll look good for a day, maybe 2


Then what will happen? This?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Training abs isn't going to give you abs, low bodyfat is. Basically, unless you're on a crash diet, you're not going to lose much if anythign significant in a week.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd drop the carbs for a week, down to 20g per day and you'll lose any water you have


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I'd drop the carbs for a week, down to 20g per day and you'll lose any water you have


I'm fairly new so I don't want my ignorance to be glaring here (and because of this I have to ask) did you really mean 20g? cause there's more carbs than that in a banana :laugh:


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes that's exactly what he meant mate. Carb free effectively (not including some green veg)


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Basically keto mate.

I've been doing it since last sunday and just the water loss in a week has made me look even leaner/vascular without dropping fat. I really like the diet/foods that i can eat too. Cheese/bacon/eggs/cream/butter/mayo and lots more fat lol.


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

bloody hell, I would find that pretty hard. I'm not really into my fatty foods to be honest, butter, cream, cheese - would make me feel sick! Do you not get mad cravings for carbs mate? And why is it this works? Eating lots of fat and next to no carbs? I'm going to do cardio every day and i'll give the carb cut a go.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

ryan67 said:


> bloody hell, I would find that pretty hard. I'm not really into my fatty foods to be honest, butter, cream, cheese - would make me feel sick! Do you not get mad cravings for carbs mate? And why is it this works? Eating lots of fat and next to no carbs? I'm going to do cardio every day and i'll give the carb cut a go.


It easier than you would think. Fats make you feel fuller for longer. you can use any fat, sat, mono, poly, fat is fat. Ketosis is a molocule realised via the body when there are no carbs to use as energy/glucose. The ketons basically use stored fat for energy. It's also one of the best cutting diets for keeping hard earned muscle too.


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> It easier than you would think. Fats make you feel fuller for longer. you can use any fat, sat, mono, poly, fat is fat. Ketosis is a molocule realised via the body when there are no carbs to use as energy/glucose. The ketons basically use stored fat for energy. It's also one of the best cutting diets for keeping hard earned muscle too.


Ahh I see, quite interesting that mate. so see on this diet, what would your pre-workout meal be? if you were doing cardio and needed energy?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm using 50g pork sratchings mate. 25g fat, 27g protein. You could use a meat with olive/coconut oil or any fat. Fat = energy, you have to forget things like carbs before workout ect... as your goal is to loose fat. You will have more energy from fats too.

I have 6 meals a day containing 25g fat and 25g protein per meal.


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

sounds good mate. i'm not carrying too much fat at the moment, but want my lower abs to break through more and for the rest to look much fuller. from your avi you don't look like you're carrying too much fat at all, is this the stage you're at now or have you bulked and are now cutting again?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

No mate my avi pic is about 5 days old mate, look a lot dryer now tho due to water loss. I'm about 8-9%bf but want to get shredded for my hol. I beleive this is the only diet that will help me achive my goal.


----------

